# Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen



## Störfall62 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde es schade, das die "Insider" häufig Ihre Fangmeldungen mit Ortsbezeichnungen schreiben, die jemand, der noch nicht so bewandert ist überhaupt nicht versteht oder kennt - z.B. Bukspitze oder B `ende, nähe Campingplatz...keine Ahnung, was das soll.#q kann man das Forum auch für Anfänger wie mich auch verständlich machen? |kopfkrat


----------



## degl (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*



Störfall62 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das die "Insider" häufig Ihre Fangmeldungen mit Ortsbezeichnungen schreiben, die jemand, der noch nicht so bewandert ist überhaupt nicht versteht oder kennt - z.B. Bukspitze oder B `ende, nähe Campingplatz...keine Ahnung, was das soll.#q kann man das Forum auch für Anfänger wie mich auch verständlich machen? |kopfkrat



Zum Teil kann ich das nachvollziehen, hält sich doch die Vermutung, das durch div. Fangmeldungen(hier und an anderer Stelle) wahre Hotspots an unsere "Mitbewerber" "verraten" wurden.
Auffällig war wohl, das dann öfters plötzlich Netze dort "auftauchten", wo vorher gute Fänge gepostet wurden.

Ich glaube B`ende könnte Börgerende(vermutlich McPom) sein#c

gruß degl


----------



## derporto (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*

Richtig, das dürfte Börgerende sein. Spannend finde ich auch die Ortsbereichnung "Baltic Sea", die hier öfter mal vorkommt. 

Wer seinen "speziellen" Spot nun unbedingt geheimhalten möchte, der darf auch gerne einfach "nähe Boltenhagen" oder Ähnliches schreiben. Würde ich ebenso begrüßen.


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*

B'ende ist Börgerende - zumindest bei mir. Wüsste aber auch nicht, was es sonst noch sein könnte. 
Und auf der Höhe des Campingplatzes ist schon recht präzise, gibt ja nur den einen hier.....
Aber Danke für den Hinweis, habs in den Fangmeldungen jetzt ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Rosi (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> B'ende ist Börgerende - zumindest bei mir. Wüsste aber auch nicht, was es sonst noch sein könnte.
> Und auf der Höhe des Campingplatzes ist schon recht präzise, gibt ja nur den einen hier.....
> Aber Danke für den Hinweis, habs in den Fangmeldungen jetzt ausgeschrieben.



Genau.
Börgerende, das Wort ist einfach zu lang. Ich schreibe oft Bö. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, daß wer den Fangort verstecken will. Denn alle Einheimischen wissen wo Bö oder B` ende liegt. |supergri

Da gibt es noch viel mehr Abkürzungen. 
OBN Ostseebad Nienhagen
Elmi  Elmenhorst
Heili Heiligendamm
Mesche Meschendorf
Kägs  Kägsdorf
Pep Pepelow
W münde ??|supergri Na, wer macht weiter?


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*

Eben, wenn ich meine Plätze nicht verraten wollen würde, würde ich auch keine Fangmeldung posten. Ich freu mich aber auch, wenn andere, besonders im Urlaub, nen Fisch fangen. Bin ja auch für jeden Tip an fremden Gewässern dankbar.


Hätte noch Kübo - Kühlungsborn anzubieten.


----------



## Nordlicht (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*



Störfall62 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das die "Insider" häufig Ihre Fangmeldungen mit Ortsbezeichnungen schreiben, die jemand, der noch nicht so bewandert ist überhaupt nicht versteht oder kennt - z.B. Bukspitze oder B `ende, nähe Campingplatz...keine Ahnung, was das soll.#q kann man das Forum auch für Anfänger wie mich auch verständlich machen? |kopfkrat



Du bist hier fast 1,5 Jahre *passiv* im Forum unterwegs und übst Kritik ?? Da kannst du dir den Smiley mal selber setzen #q


----------



## photostyle73 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*



Störfall62 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, das die "Insider" häufig Ihre Fangmeldungen mit Ortsbezeichnungen schreiben, die jemand, der noch nicht so bewandert ist überhaupt nicht versteht oder kennt - z.B. Bukspitze ......... |kopfkrat



Die BUKSPITZE heisst nunmal BUKSPITZE. So wie Hannover Hannover heisst. Aber für´s bessere Verständnis die genaue Position: 54°9.19N 11°40.99W 

Also dann auch von mir eine ausgeschrieben Version der Ortsangabe.
Bukspitze = 54°9.19N 11°40.99W


----------



## Rosi (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*

Ja und HRO ist Rostock
Graal Mü  Graal Müritz, 
RDG  oder Ribnitz ist Ribnitz Damgarten.

Die Bukspitze hab ich auch noch nicht abgekürzt gelesen. Dieser Platz heißt wirklich so, das war kein Hinweis auf die Spitze von einem Ort. Man findet den Namen auf einer Seekarte. Streng genommen ist es die Spitze zwischen 2 Einbuchtungen der Mecklenburger Bucht, zwischen Kübo und Käks.

In jedem Buchladen finden sich die geheimsten Angelplätze an der Küste, sogar auf DVD, das ist doch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## photostyle73 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*



Rosi schrieb:


> In jedem Buchladen finden sich die geheimsten Angelplätze an der Küste, sogar auf DVD, das ist doch kein Geheimnis.



Ach Rosi, an die so großen Geheimplätze wollte ich jetzt nicht erinnern. Sie sind doch sooooo geheim. Sogar so geheim, dass die in versiegelten Büchern , hinter versiegelten Türen mit versiegelten Schlössern aufbewahrt werden.............oder halt eben ganz schnörre auf DVD für 3,99 € ausgeplaudert werden  

*Blödlkoppmodus wieder aus* 
LG aus HWI ........ ups........Liebe Grüße aus Hansestadt Wismar.......sonst könne man meinen ich hätte nen AKF


----------



## Rosi (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*



photostyle73 schrieb:


> AKF



Hm, was kann das blos sein? Ankündigungsfagabunt?
Naja, immer noch besser einen AKF, als einen DGF


----------



## vermesser (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Abkürzungen der Orte aus Fangmeldungen*

Wat für ein Schwachsinnthema...die Abkürzungen kann jeder lesen, der sich mit dem Küstenangeln beschäftigt!!

Und wenn ich ne Stelle wirklich geheim halten will, poste ich gar nicht oder ich geb nen falschen oder keinen Ort an (theoretisch).

Fisch gibts was überall, grad Dorsch vom Strand...halt nur nicht für jeden und nicht jeden Tag an der gleichen Stelle...bei anderen Windverhältnissen kann die Geheimstelle tot oder nicht beangelbar sein, weil das Wasser zu tief wird zum Waten oder sonstwas...

Und wenn der Fischer das Netz davor knallt, is die Geheimstelle geheimnisvoll fischleer...

Außerdem kann jeder mit Google Maps und den Angelführern heutzutage die "Geheimstellen" finden (und trotzdem nix fangen).


----------

